# DIY Casting Decks for SB raft?



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Anybody here made their own DIY Casting Deck aka "Dance Floor" for the front bay of a self-bailer raft? Talking a 14' RMR with a DRE Gunnison frame here. I can get a DRE thigh bar for $200-350 depending on the options, but the custom retro Casting Deck is $600 and I bet I could make one out of leftover plywood that I already have and suspend it from some straps somehow. Also their waitlist is June 2022 rn.

Pics, links, or "don't do it it's a death trap" all appreciated, thanks in advance


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

I would think a piece of 3/4" plywood hung from straps would do the trick, and for a lot less than $600. 
If the frame isn't close enough to tie into you can add glue on D-rings. Three or more tie points should be enough.

I added the DRE thigh brace and a plywood casting platform to my cat. I would show a picture but the geometry is all different on the cat frame. I just extended the lower rails to support the platform.

The DRE brace is very rigid, you can really lean into it. As a result the platform doesn't need to rock solid, just firmer than the inflatable floor.


----------



## kengore (May 29, 2008)

smaller version of this.....








Advice on rigging rear floor/beaver board


In attempting to rerig the fishing setup for multiday trips, I'm in the process of installing a floating rear floor. I'm planning on sitting on the cooler and use the back section for dry bags, etc. I have an extra seat bar that I no longer use. You can see in the picuture that I've inverted it...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

Thanks I'll check that out. I should add that I expect it to not be an entrapment hazzard and to stay in place if the boat were to go upside down. Suspending from straps is probably the way to go but it really needs to stay in place if you flip


----------



## Blaster6 (Oct 27, 2019)

I use a an NRS Rear Casting Deck as the front deck on my setup. Allows to be mounted directly to the cross bar and still utilize a bench seat setup up front. Could probably be built by a diy'er with some plywood and hollaender fittings to work with a dre frame.


----------



## T.O.Mac (Jun 6, 2015)

sporkfromork said:


> Thanks I'll check that out. I should add that I expect it to not be an entrapment hazzard and to stay in place if the boat were to go upside down. Suspending from straps is probably the way to go but it really needs to stay in place if you flip


 Spork makes a good point. the RMR has a lace in floor, and I would run a tether from the floor to the laces on the floor. That would keep it down in the case of a flip, and should meet your needs in a much less expensive fashion. Not that you asked, but 3/4" MDO I have used for my beaverboard and captain's floor (suspended the same way) have required no upkeep over three seasons and about 200 river days. best of luck and keep us posted.
Thomas
Fruita, CO


----------



## sporkfromork (Dec 16, 2020)

T.O.Mac said:


> the RMR has a lace in floor, and I would run a tether from the floor to the laces on the floor. That would keep it down in the case of a flip, and should meet your needs in a much less expensive fashion.


thanks, that's a good tip. would love to see pics of your setup if you have them


----------



## wack (Jul 7, 2015)

I built casting decks front and rear for my 16' RMR out of 3/4" plywood. I used a large sheet of cardboard as a guide after doing some measuring for rough dimensions. All my edges are rounded, as are my holes. I waterproofed it with clear epoxy thinned out with some paint thinner for a smoother flow. On the final coat I threw on some playground sand for traction.

In the bow I hang the front part off d-rings and the rear portion off a small pinned section I built out of t-fittings and 90* elbows.









In the stern I hang the rear off of d-rings and the front part off the frame with straps also going to the floor.









I also built and bent up my own lean bars and anchor system. Not DRE quality, but it still works for catching fish on rivers ;-)


----------



## Pine (Aug 15, 2017)

I built mine out of 3/4 plywood then had it coated with Rhino truck bed liner. Initially, I had it set up very similar to the NRS style deck. After a little use, I quite using the deck for fishing. It just added too much extra weight with all the extra frame parts, and didn't really provide any noticeable advantage over just standing on the floor of the raft.


----------

